# Lucky Number 7



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

So we took the birds on a simple, 5 mile toss last week. That's just into town. Got some breakfast...figured we'd take the birds. Anyways, I've got this one bird that ruins the rest of them. The darn thing is just not a good bird, let's put it that way. Likes to go down and drag good birds with him.
I think that may have been what happened here.


Received a call last night from our club sec. that there was a white bird, IF 09 TRC 777, in South Carolina. He asked if it was mine. Well, YEAH! How the heck did it end up down there!? Good news is, it's in a dog carrier, safe and sound, and we're going to get it. Even if it is *120 miles in the complete opposite direction* from where it was last seen  I don't really blame the poor bird, he was a bit younger than the rest of them. Probably got separated, and found some other homers on a training toss, and followed them too far. All I know is, I want my bird back, haha  I guess this means I know he can handle the flying part of the races, now I just have to work on getting the homing part handled, LOL.

I guess you could consider him lucky, for being found. His band numbers fit the situation quite well. So for now, I suppose he will be known as Lucky No. 7


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

He's really lucky. LOL


----------



## Barn Pigeon (Feb 11, 2005)

Becky , I would call him. Lucky -7. When you decide to let me know . I will get you some birds from the GREAT WHITE LOFT,


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

lucky no 7 does fit......he needs a little talking to when he gets back...


----------



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

What town in South Carolina


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> lucky no 7 does fit......he needs a little talking to when he gets back...


Yep, he's going to get a nice bath, a few hugs, and then a lecture once he thinks he's got it made  LOL.


Southwing, he's in Spartanburg County, I don't know what town yet.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

MaryOfExeter said:


> ...I know he can handle the flying part of the races, now I just have to work on getting the homing part handled, LOL...


What a lucky bird! I love your attitude!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

These young birds are just amazing sometimes. LOL...glad you got a call about the bird and are going to get it. One of our members got a call a couple of weeks ago and one of his young birds was up near Washington, DC and he hadn't even started training them yet!!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> These young birds are just amazing sometimes. LOL...glad you got a call about the bird and are going to get it. One of our members got a call a couple of weeks ago and one of his young birds was up near Washington, DC and he hadn't even started training them yet!!!


 Holy cow!


Terri, thanks


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

*crash toss*

The other day we did a 70 mile toss for 41 yb's, they had a 10 mph headwind all the way home and they have been released from this spot before with no losses and home in good time. This time when released from the same spot (740am) my Dad let the birds go he said from watching them circle he could tell there was something wrong, it was just a feeling he had he said, on top of that they flew the opposite direction of home, he waited to see if they would turn around and did not see them change direction. 4hrs later we had 1 return, by 5pm we had 8 returns. By the end of the 1st day we had 22 returns, the end of the 2nd day we had 31 out of 41 home.

Now today we got a call that someone found one of our pigeons 120 miles in the opposite direction from where we live, i was thinking it was probably someone with birds and a loft and our yb got mixed in with there and so on. My Dad talked to the guy and he said he was walking in the subway of his town and noticed a pigeon on the ground just sitting there and it acted confused. He noticed the band on its leg and knew it must belong to someone. The guy told my Dad he was able to walk over and just pick the bird up, it didnt try to run or anything. He then went home and contacted the AU who contacted our club secetary and who then called us.

My Dad is on his way now to pick this bird up, I am very greatful for this person to take the time to help our bird come home, i am sure my Dad will do his best to make it right with this person and show our appreciation. But what gets me is this YB is 6 months old and has been probably to 35 training tosses up to 70 miles before this crash toss with no issues...i would have never dreamed in a million years he was sitting in a subway 120 miles from home not knowing what to do...goes to show nothing is garunteed on these training tosses and anything can happen, I always assumed most losses just got lost and decided to live in a barn or whatever, or worst got shot by a hunter or eaten by a hawk...if you go to my loft pictures you can see i have a pict of a Cock/blue bar white flights with some splash spots on his head...looking forward to seeing him when i get off of work. I thought it was odd after reading Beckys Lucky #7 story i got a call from my Dad stating we had a bird found 120 miles away from home *laughs* thanks for reading if you read all this.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like your bird was either very tired, or possibly sick, which could explain sitting in a subway for no reason, and easily picked up 
That's so weird how yours also ended up the same distance, in the opposite direction, within a few days of mine. Are you sure your bird didn't read this thread and get some ideas? LOL.

Anything can happen up there in the air. Lots of times flocks will get mixed with others' during training, and birds can end up confused and scattered all over the place. Hawks and low flying planes can really upset them too. And of course like I said before, if you have one bird that just 'isn't right' that day, it can bring all the others with it. A sick bird or maybe it just wasn't up to par with the others, either way, they just love following the wrong ones  But in cases like those, you know the ones you get back first, especially those who come in alone, are probably the better (or perhaps just lucky, haha) ones who figured out something wasn't right, and came home.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

maybe he wanted to get in on a 5 dollar foot long sub ,have you been letting your pijjies watch tv by any chance ?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

LokotaLoft said:


> maybe he wanted to get in on a 5 dollar foot long sub ,have you been letting your pijjies watch tv by any chance ?


LOL!!! Okay, now I'll have that commercial music in my head all day!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

5....5 dollar....5 dollar foot longggg...at Subwayyyy! LOL. 
But if they wanted one of those, mine would have just had to go across the street from where we released!


----------



## Tennman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, it's not a time/space continuam problem for sure. Perhaps a magnetic field disruption caused by strong radio signal pulses with random ramping directional changes.... or sumthin like that


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Perhaps 


Good news! We're going to pick up this little guy Sunday


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Good deal!!! Please update again when lucky 7 arrives.

Thank you.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

Turns out the guy who caught our bird at the Subway is a chicken farmer, he said the bird started to try to avoid him but he was able to manuver and catch him, must be from his experience from catching chickens  My dad said as soon as he seen the loft from the crate he stared to kooo and run in circles all excited....anyway he was in good spirits and still healthy when i seen him this morning, so all is good. I am naming him Glenwood, its after the town he was found in


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

After a 4 hour trip, the bird is home safe, sound, and healthy  Turned out the bird was just outside of Enoree, SC. Quite a haul but it was nice to get out of the state for a change, LOL. They had grown quite attached to him. We also found out they had the bird longer than I thought, just took a while to get a hold of anyone, since first they misread the band. I believe they said he's been there for a couple weeks. So that means, either he got lost training, or from the loft  I guarantee it was a hawk that busted them, and probably chased this poor little guy all over the place until he got lost. After all, out of 60 or so young birds, only 3 were all white, so I'm not surprised he was targeted.

The lady had two cockatiels and a budgie in their screened in porch. Said Lucky must have heard the birds and new it meant food, cause he went right up to the screen to look in. After a couple attempts with food, string, and a cage, they caught him. But before they did, they said whenever they left, he would go over next door to hang out until they got back, then he'd come right back to them, haha.
She also said that when she told Lucky his momma was coming to take him home, he perked up like he knew what she was saying. Makes me wonder if sometimes they really can, you know? When we got there, I found that his wing was a little dirty, so you can tell he's been winging it on his own for a while. But otherwise, healthy  And has some weight on him thankfully, as she let him eat all the birdseed he could. Held him while dad talked, and Lucky just about fell asleep in my hands as I 'preened' his neck feathers. He seemed very happy to be going home


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good on you and your Dad, Becky for getting ol' Lucky back home. What an adventure this little pijjie had. Trust me ..they have a knack of knowing who to go to for help .. have seen it hundreds of times .. even know of them going up to a window and pecking at it to get the humans to pay attention. Lucky may not be the ace of homing pigeons, but s/he's an ace at saving him/herself and getting cared for!

Terry


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

glad your bird is safe and sound at home now ,hope it stays that way and it that it doesnt get lost again


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a clever bird to find just the right folks to help him out!


----------

